# A real head banger!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

One of my favourite Red Sea dives "Thomas Canyon" in Thompson reef..

The guys all diving re breathers are teckie divers, like me!.. I have a re breather the same as the guys with the yellow box on their backs..

The canyon is a real head banger when I started diving it as the dilutent on my set had to be air as helium could not be got for recreational diving when we first started re breather diving in the Red Sea, we were among the first to take them at that time and what a tussle getting them on aeroplanes, nobody had seen them before, and the Sofnolime scrubber medium we use for taking carbon dioxide out of the loop was treated as the most iffy substance on the planet, even though we had all the COSH info on it, I had a stand up argument at the check in at Manchester, holding all the holiday makers up until they let me through, even though I had OK it with the airline before we went, eventually the girl at the check in just let it through as she would have had a riot on her hands ..

So have a look at Thompson Canyon, 72 meters to swim under the arch, going down to the plughole if you are daft enough to go there.





 part1





 part2 a lot of fizzing off involved.

Oh! and this is a normal dive for us in the North Sea..





ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

I may have posted this before.

I have free-dived from one side of an island to the other - in Greece. No snorkel, no Scuba, but a very fit Greek girl completely naked leading me.:laugh:

We were probably only 3m down and it was only a 30-50m cave. But great fun.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I may have had that dream too Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My daughter is a PADI Divemaster. I don't think she could take one step or even stand up in all that gear Ray  
She has been diving in some wonderful places but cut her diving teeth in British Waters.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I may have had that dream too Geoff


You 'Doubting Thomas' Kev.

We were on my boat on a trip from Patmos and moored in a small lagoon just north of the cave on the small uninhabited island of Makronisi, which lies about 1-1.5km SE of the port of Lipsi Island. If you go to GoogleMaps you will see there is a very narrow part of the island, which is where the cave is.

Her name is Vera and she is fluent in English and German, and used to guide tours in German for those visiting the Monastery on Patmos. She is a very good-looking girl, but unfortunately swimming was the only athletic activity we shared.:crying:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah now I recall, it was my dream, but she was Italian


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Many years ago I went diving off the Julian Rocks, Byron Bay, Australia. It's one of the best places to dive in Oz. As you go through the underwater rock formations you are almost pushing the fish away. The turtles can get quite inquisitive and swim right up to you. The visibility is fantastic and of coarse at the right time of year the water can be almost warm, even at 60-80 feet. Happy memories.

Nick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah now I recall, it was my dream, but she was Italian


I did not tell you about the Italian lady who boarded and visited my cabin at 0230 ..........[Maybe some other time]


----------

